
Natural User Interfaces are not Natural - jaydub
http://interactions.acm.org/content/?p=1355
======
bediger
Let's face it: humans have to learn _all_ interfaces. Nothing is intuitive,
not even the nipple.

~~~
zephjc
The nipple is _absolutely_ intuitive - it's instinctive. All baby mammals
suckle for it. Though, of course, maybe less instinctive for adult mammals :-)

~~~
bediger
I'm going to take a wild guess and state that you (or your wife or partner)
haven't had children.

